# Help and Advice > Self care >  Self Care Thursday *potential triggers*

## Paula

Thursday is Self Care day on the DWD Facebook page and I thought it might be helpful to copy over some of the posts to the forum. Hope they help  :): 




> This really touched me. So many people I care about constantly berate themselves for what they perceive as failures. It really is OK to need to take a moment and to climb your mountains in your own time.

----------

Allalone (17-02-19),Jarre (17-02-19),OldMike (17-02-19),Suzi (17-02-19)

----------


## Paula

I promise I wont inundate you with lots of posts all at once but just one more (as Sunday is definitely cuddle up on the sofa, watching feel good movies day)  :): 




> Sometimes, all I can do when in crisis is plonk myself in front of the TV and watch back to back movies. My absolute favourite, and one that Ill happily watch over and over again, is Pretty Woman. Theres some great films on this list, but whats on your self care list?


*30 movies to watch when depressed*

https://themighty.com/2017/06/movies...hen-depressed/

----------

Allalone (17-02-19),Strugglingmum (17-02-19),Suzi (17-02-19)

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Allalone

Thanks Paula.x

----------


## Paula

> This chart is fab! Lots of ideas for self care. I particularly love compliment someone and watch their face light up. It reminds me that self care doesnt always have to be something nice happening to me, being nice to someone else can give me just as much of a buzz 🥰 x

----------

magie06 (21-02-19),OldMike (21-02-19),shine (23-08-20),Strugglingmum (21-02-19),Suzi (21-02-19)

----------


## Paula

Erm, yeah, thats me. Maybe I should listen to my brain more often .......

----------

magie06 (21-02-19),OldMike (21-02-19),shine (23-08-20),Suzi (21-02-19)

----------


## Suzi

Love these, thanks for adding them here.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Saw these on the fb page and loved them. Thank you.

----------

Paula (21-02-19),Suzi (21-02-19)

----------


## Paula

I have so many self care pictures and posts I could use on the fb page, and not enough weeks in the year to use them. So I might occasionally put up a few that dont get posted on fb. One of these is

----------

shine (23-08-20),Suzi (05-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love that one!

----------


## Mira

I am not on facebook. So seeing these here is a real treat for me. I love them.

----------

Paula (05-03-19),Suzi (05-03-19)

----------


## Paula

Its sometimes unbearably hard to get in that shower. It can feel much easier to stay in bed and hide from the world so, for all of you who have got up, got showered, got dressed, you are AWESOME! For all of you who who havent got there yet, one step at a time, Im waving poms poms 😁

----------

Jaquaia (15-03-19),Suzi (15-03-19)

----------


## Paula

Ssshhh Im supposed to be practising my own self care and taking the day off  :O:  but I had this emailed to me and loved it. Its too long to be going on the Facebook page so its for your eyes only  :): 

https://www.blurtitout.org/wp-conten...eid=251e112db5

----------

Allalone (03-04-19),magie06 (01-04-19)

----------


## Mira

Thanks so much, the site is real nice to navigate and I am browsing away  :):

----------

Paula (02-04-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's an awesome link Paula! Thank you! I think there are plenty of things on there I need to follow...

----------

Paula (02-04-19)

----------


## Paula

Afternoon all! Heres todays self care Thursday info full of tips of how we can look after ourselves when we havent got the energy to look after ourselves  :): 

https://m.facebook.com/1000130772540...888540?sfns=mo

Edit: lets try a link that works lol

----------

magie06 (18-04-19),OldMike (18-04-19),Suzi (18-04-19)

----------


## magie06

Thank you so much for putting this here. I read it earlier on Facebook but I really needed to read it again.

----------


## Mira

This is good thanks for sharing.

----------


## Paula



----------

Allalone (06-05-19),shine (23-08-20),Suzi (06-05-19)

----------


## Paula



----------

Allalone (09-05-19),magie06 (09-05-19),Suzi (09-05-19)

----------


## Paula

One for the boys!

I was trying to find a decent short list of self care tips specifically for men to post today but failed dismally, which says a lot about attitudes towards mens mental health, I think. Finally, I came across this fantastic article which ends with One day wellness may cease to be a gendered issue. In the meantime, we need to get more men actively taking care of themselves.  Couldnt say it better myself 😉. Oh, and it has a short list of self care tips too! Paula x

https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...b083c46d64a52f

----------

Allalone (06-06-19),magie06 (06-06-19),OldMike (06-06-19),Suzi (06-06-19)

----------


## Mira

You are right. This is a welcome post and it was a good read. From one of the men here thanks for sharing this.

----------

Paula (07-06-19)

----------


## Paula

Talking to yourself with kindness matters. If youre struggling to think of nice things to say, perhaps ask those people in your life who love you to tell you what they love about you. Then repeat it back to yourself. You may not believe it at first but repetition might just change your perspective.

----------

OldMike (31-10-19),Suzi (23-06-19)

----------


## Paula

I am not the worlds best cook and do not enjoy it so, when Im in a bad place, eating healthily is the last thing on my mind. But some of these tips are doable, even for me, so Ill be keeping this article to hand. 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/annaborges/...healthy-eating

----------

Suzi (22-07-19)

----------


## Mira

You allways share such gems with us. Thank you for that.

----------

Paula (22-07-19)

----------


## Jarre

I burst out laughing at the 4th picture of the pressure cooker mishapp!

----------


## Paula

In writing this after the heavens opened in my part of the U.K. Autumn has definitely arrived! My life at the moment is all about pushing my boundaries and finding new ways to live my life to its fullest so I shall definitely be trying some of these.

----------

Allalone (03-10-19),Angie (03-10-19),OldMike (31-10-19),Suzi (03-10-19)

----------


## Paula



----------

Angie (31-10-19),Jaquaia (31-10-19),OldMike (31-10-19),Suzi (31-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love that!

----------


## Paula

Im so sorry Ive been lax at posting anything here.  This seems so simple but is often a huge stumbling block for anyone. While doing something for others is good, making sure youre ok is just as important. And you cant support others if youve crashed.

----------

Jaquaia (13-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love that. It's so true though....

----------


## Mira

Yes so so true, even how that tiny box is looking speaks volumes.

----------


## Paula

I saw this today and thought it was very apt

----------

Strugglingmum (04-04-20),Suzi (03-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE that!

----------


## Stella180

Need to make note I think

----------


## Paula



----------

Suzi (14-05-20)

----------


## Paula



----------

Suzi (04-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's fab!

----------

Paula (04-06-20)

----------


## Prycejosh1987

> Thursday is Self Care day on the DWD Facebook page and I thought it might be helpful to copy over some of the posts to the forum. Hope they help





> I promise I wont inundate you with lots of posts all at once but just one more (as Sunday is definitely cuddle up on the sofa, watching feel good movies day) 
> 
> 
> 
> *30 movies to watch when depressed*
> 
> https://themighty.com/2017/06/movies...hen-depressed/


What is climbing the mountain in your own time. Does it mean wait for the right moment. Or does it mean you should cope with the situation until you are ready to deal with it. I personally think you shouldnt do this because it can backfire and not dealing with the issue when it arises it can be a problem mentally. The mountain can only be climbed when you prepare yourself to climb it and also prepare for some difficulty. The mountain will always be there unless you conquer it early. if you wait to later to conquer it. It will seem harder to climb because of pretences. It is like saying problems wil work themselves out in their own time. All unfortunate circumstances can only be overcome when you personally take the steps to overcome them. 

I dont think watching TV is good for dealing with a crisis. You should be methodical when dealing with situations. When someone is depressed, they should be more optimistic and use reason when in the train of thought.

----------


## Paula

In your own time? For instance, I had a fall several years ago that resulted in a significant disability. Last year I went on a residential pain rehab programme with great results. But if Id have tried to do it earlier, my mental health would not have coped with the programme - in fact there were moments where it nearly didnt. My mountain could not be climbed any sooner than it was without compromising my mental health

As for watching TV? When in crisis, often being methodical and reasonable are not doable, and just doing something that requires little thought is necessary to distract from the pain.

----------


## Suzi

Prycejosh - have you ever dealt with a depressive episode at all?

----------


## Prycejosh1987

That is great to hear, I do think that every little helps.  :(nod):

----------


## Suzi

You appear to have not answered my question....

----------


## Paula

Self care information and tips for Carers

https://www.facebook.com/11014347569...2034794504696/

----------

Suzi (23-07-20)

----------


## scilover

thanks for this sharing  :):

----------

Paula (28-07-20)

----------


## Paula



----------

magie06 (21-08-20),Suzi (20-08-20)

----------


## Paula



----------

Jaquaia (29-10-20),Suzi (29-10-20)

----------

